# Glutathione TAD



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

anyone used this before? Hear its a great antioxidant for the liver and kidneys?


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

have you just read about this on B&C?

i literally just came from there reading an italian bloke on about it

hell of a coincidence if not


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

no, i just noticed it on my source list lol


----------



## Jordan08 (Feb 17, 2014)

Good if injected. Poor if taken in tablet forms.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Jordan08 said:


> Good if injected. Poor if taken in tablet forms.


 these are injections, 10x600mg


----------



## swole troll (Apr 15, 2015)

Clubber Lang said:


> no, i just noticed it on my source list lol


 ah ok

well this is the reply the guy gave on B&C which i read just before your post on here

"



> I really had no idea how effective it was for gyno prevention till I gave it a go. Results are nothing less than astonishing! My only concern now is my liver. 50-100mg a day for 20+ weeks probably no so good. Never heard of TAD. Where do you get it?


 TAD is the Italian commercial name for injectable Glutathione, it hurts like hell (never used it since I go by bloods and I use UDCA if values a bit high)... 600mg/ml

A girl in my gym used it because she had ast and alt over 300+ (she was on Anavar and W cycle for more than a 6months...)."

coincidental as id never heard of "TAD" until today and then i see it in 2 forums within hours of each other


----------



## Cesare_pa (Jan 29, 2018)

I am italian and I get it from an italian source.

for me it's a must during my oral cycles EOD and few weeks after as well.

it's brilliant and the wellbeing feeling is worth the price.

if it wasn't this expensive I would run it all the year long


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cesare_pa said:


> I am italian and I get it from an italian source.
> 
> for me it's a must during my oral cycles EOD and few weeks after as well.
> 
> ...


 is it a Sub-Q or IM injection?

what dose do/did you run EOD?

thanks


----------



## Cesare_pa (Jan 29, 2018)

Clubber Lang said:


> is it a Sub-Q or IM injection?
> 
> what dose do/did you run EOD?
> 
> thanks


 It's IM.

the vials are 600mg. I use a whole

vial eod


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

Cesare_pa said:


> It's IM.
> 
> the vials are 600mg. I use a whole
> 
> vial eod


 works out very expensive then!


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> is it a Sub-Q or IM injection?
> 
> what dose do/did you run EOD?
> 
> thanks


 Hey Clubber I use TAD 600MG I mix it with 5ml 100mg/ml vit c I take it IV I usually use it while I compete twice a week or generally once a week or whenever I feel my body is run down from the gear. Its a little tricky at first doing IV but I went on the NHS website and learnt how to differentiate between an artery and a vein. (Do NOT inject in an Artery)


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> works out very expensive then!


 Just use it during heavy phases of cycle use no need to go more then twice a week IMO if your using NAC as well and UDCA


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

MOMO said:


> Hey Clubber I use TAD 600MG I mix it with 5ml 100mg/ml vit c I take it IV I usually use it while I compete twice a week or generally once a week or whenever I feel my body is run down from the gear. Its a little tricky at first doing IV but I went on the NHS website and learnt how to differentiate between an artery and a vein. (Do NOT inject in an Artery)


 sod IV jabs lol..... not brave enough for such things


----------



## MOMO (Feb 24, 2017)

Clubber Lang said:


> sod IV jabs lol..... not brave enough for such things


 its easy bro with slin pins or using the yellow slin pin needle on a 2ml syringe first few times it made me light headed now I could put 5mls in one vein, it does work though last year I done3 comps back to back August-October post comp I done blood tests and I was expecting values to be sky high and the weren't ALT/AST were a little over 100's and I was using a lot of compounds and supps

well worth it cause its so cheap, maybe get your doctor to do it for you lol

you can go IM apparently the absorption isn't as good though


----------



## VANE06 (Aug 21, 2014)

TAD 600 is number one liver protectant I take it every time after contest since 10 years. and never liver problems.

I am italian and easy to have.

I take 3 tad a week en IM.


----------

